# Going to Delaney seminar today



## tmanifold (Oct 2, 2004)

I am going to a Jeff Delaney seminar today. I will post later with some feedback.


Tony


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 2, 2004)

A review would be appreciated.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 2, 2004)

Here are a few impression. I will try to put together a full review later. The bulk of the day was spent on single stick traps, locks and disarms. The techniques all started witheither a one or two strike and we went from there.  The locks hurt. My wrists are still kind of red. A large emphasis was put on using the attackers stick to lock him. I liked that. One of the issues I have with some of the locks in MA is that they require the bad guy to hold on to his stick. Mr. Delaney was kind enough to show me some ways to flow through that kind of stuff.
As for Mr. Delaney's technique: I found it a little hard to replicate some of his movements as he is almost a foot taller than me. However, with some coaching I was able to get close enough that I could adapt it to my body type while still preforming the technique. the other thing I notice is that he is so relaxed. He mentioned in passing that he had started in the internal chinese styles and his MA was very similar to that. There was no force and all of a sudden he has you locked up.

It was a great seminar and it has increased my MA ability quite a bit today. I am glad I went.

Tony


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for the condensed review and I'll be looking forward to your full review on this seminar. Sounds like you had a good time there.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 3, 2004)

Glad you had a great time.

Hint: has anyone ran archive.org lately?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 4, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hint: has anyone ran archive.org lately?



Why do you ask? :idunno:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 4, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Why do you ask? :idunno:


Do you recall when Kaith did so on their website some time ago?
If you do it again, you will find that several schools have been removed.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 12, 2005)

Is Ed Cordova still hosting Jeff? It doesn't appear to be so on Jeff's website.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2005)

Page shows about 22 schools; Ed's is not among them.  (Nor are several others from the SW that had been there).  Of course the school page also nites its last update in 07 of 03.
The membership has largely turned over since I left Jeff's organization, or at least it appears so.
As to the seminar contents, Jeff has a very extensive T'ai Chi background and it comes out a lot in his stick work.  I always enjoyed that flavor to it, but Jeff's body type, and the set of basics he draws on, can make his techniques difficult for some folks with a more conventional (ie hard style) background to follow.
Just some early morning pre-work thoughts....


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 13, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Page shows about 22 schools; Ed's is not among them.  (Nor are several others from the SW that had been there).  Of course the school page also nites its last update in 07 of 03.
> The membership has largely turned over since I left Jeff's organization, or at least it appears so.


It would appear so from archive.org as well.


----------



## GAB (Jan 13, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Page shows about 22 schools; Ed's is not among them. (Nor are several others from the SW that had been there). Of course the school page also nites its last update in 07 of 03.
> The membership has largely turned over since I left Jeff's organization, or at least it appears so.
> As to the seminar contents, Jeff has a very extensive T'ai Chi background and it comes out a lot in his stick work. I always enjoyed that flavor to it, but Jeff's body type, and the set of basics he draws on, can make his techniques difficult for some folks with a more conventional (ie hard style) background to follow.
> Just some early morning pre-work thoughts....


Hi,
Could you be a little more to the point on body type???

Are we talking lean and mean or overweight and struggling?

Who is who and what is what???

Regards, Gary


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2005)

To answer the question (briefly) Jeff is quite tall and lanky; long torso and long limbs.  (Actually the same body type as my T'ai Chi instructor from many years ago, probably why I see so much of that art in Jeff's motion.

My intent in the above post was to respond to palasut's comment about the web page and to add some of my thoughts to Tony's observations (concurring with what he observed).

I do not intend to get into bashing JD; we had a few threads doing so a few years back and it is not really productive.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 13, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I do not intend to get into bashing JD


Same here.


----------

